# OTA TV Guide (TVGOS)



## mikemyers

I am surprised when I did a search for this, there were no results. I'm sure many people have the same problem, or maybe someone has found a "fix".

I've got a Sony KDL-40XBR7 television. It includes what Sony called "TV Guide On Screen", that showed a list of what was playing on the various channels.

I know several years ago, this programming system shut down, making the guide useless. I more or less forgot about it, until I tried it once a few days ago, to see if it had been brought back. No luck.

In searching, I found this page:
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2013/07/14/online-tv-guide/2512041/
...which included the following: 
"Some still have TVGOS, courtesy of it continuing to be available over the Internet. I'm one of those lucky purchasers, owing solely to the fact that our Sony TV came withthat option when we bought it in 2009; a year earlier, and we'd be out of luck too."

I was wondering if anyone here knows how to find this and connect to my TV, if the TV is capable of doing so. My TV is already connected to the internet, but I haven't yet found anything in the menus that will allow this.

More from the above web site:
"If your TV has lost your onscreen guide, you will probably have better luck clicking around its onscreen settings with your remote in search of an Internet-download option than going to its vendor's site for help. My checks at a few either revealedbland confirmations of the TVGOS shutdown or no information at all."

In all these years, has anyone found a work-around?


----------



## jimmie57

My Channel master OTA recorder uses "Powered by Rovi" for the internet Guide information.

http://www.rovicorp.com/tvlistingsservice/tvlistings_demand.html


----------



## Jim5506

I use www.titanTV.com.

There is a little setup (login, select OTA guide, etc.) but it has a reliable programming guide.


----------



## mikemyers

That looks like a great find! I got into the setup, and like the way it works. 

Excellent!!!


----------



## scooper

TVGOS disappeared a few years after the changover to DTV. Rovi decided not to offer it to stations anymore. It worked really well on the Dish OTA DVRs, and as mentioned the ChannelMaster DVR gets it from the internet instead of from a TV station signal. All the OTA stations are doing now is providing guide data (PSIP) for their station (usually 12-72 hours now). TitanTV was one I was going to suggest.


----------

